# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/14



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome MWC Tournament Anglers to the Devils Lake area. We wish all 
participants the best of luck. Walleye fishing on Devils Lake continues to be 
good to excellent. Anglers are reporting catching a lot of smaller eating 
sized fish with a few larger ones mixed in. Some of the better areas include 
the sunken roads in Pelican Lake, the Golden Highway, Howard farm area, Holy 
Bay, Doc Hagens, New Mill Bay, the Ft. Totten/Cactus area, Mission Bay, 
Stromme Addition, Foughty's Point, and Birkland's Point. In these areas 
anglers are pitching cranks or jigs into the edges of well defined weed beds, 
trolling cranks such as shad raps and hornets along rocky shorelines or sunken 
roads, trolling bottom bouncers with spinners, or slip bobbering in the 
trees. Pike continue to be caught along with walleyes in most areas of the 
lake. If you're looking for some larger pike action, check out East Devils 
Lake. White bass are scattered with a lot of action when a person finds a 
school. Shore fisherman are finding walleyes, pike, & bass along Hwy 281 and 
19 north of Minnewaukan, the Mauvee bridge, the north end of Creel Bay, and 
along Hwy 57 between the dike and Acorn Ridge. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

